# In search of webhosting.



## murdock (May 31, 2007)

Hi,


I have been searching for a good host, but i did not fine any one of than at the end i found this *thehosting-review.com


----------



## amol48 (May 31, 2007)

try www.freewebs.com

Cost : FREE
50MB space
500 MB monthly Bandwith
Review: Good Site...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 31, 2007)

Damn, that doesnt list my site


----------



## hullap (May 31, 2007)

Goto *www.absolutely-free-hosting.com/free_hosts_01.php
and look at many webhosting sites


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

What are your requirements? Then we maybe able to suggest you better.

Try this btw: www.asmallorange.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

@navjotjsingh

would be the Best in business but damn costly


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

I know...it may sound costly! 

Ok...here is a cheaper option: siteground.com  (Never use this host. I am using it)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

Dont even write the name in any forum, may be that name would case a down time for the Digit Hosting servers


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am also providing free cPanel hosting (No ads No pop ups, include all popular features).you can read details abt the plan from here:
*www.techiehost.org/free_hosting.html


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 28, 2007)

i need free domain name.... .com....plzz help


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jun 28, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> i need free domain name.... .com....plzz help


buddy .com is not available for free, bt u can try

.co.nr : *www.freedomain.co.nr/

.tk : *www.dot.tk/en/index.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 28, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> i need free domain name.... .com....plzz help



Well not exactly free but you can get real free domain names in exchange for some virtual money in the form of some work you do. Site is genuine, is not referral based and offers .com, .us, .info, .net and .org domains for free.

I am talking of Namepros: www.namepros.com - Visit NP Incentives Forum to check and complete various easy offers...In one week you should be able to gather 450NP$ required to buy domain for 1 year. After 1 year you can renew the domain for 450NP$ again and you can buy unlimited domains.

You have total control over the domains and you can transfer domains from/to Namepros to any registrar in the world.

Namepros offers custom nameservers, domain forwarding, mail forwarding and MX and C name records editing with domains.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 28, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> i need free domain name.... .com....plzz help


I am giving free domain name.For a .com you need to post 350 posts on my forum www.techiehome.org


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 28, 2007)

if you want free cpanel powered hosting pm me i know quite a lot of them
try www.freehostingnow.com though layered panel


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 28, 2007)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> if you want free cpanel powered hosting pm me i know quite a lot of them
> try www.freehostingnow.com though layered panel



you can add me also in ur free hosting provider.And about "freehostingnow.com"..this is not a professional hosting.U wont get any e-mail ID....and so,no pop3 and smtp service.No no other services like..fantastico addon domains n others.I think best hosting without  smtp service is 
110mb.com


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 28, 2007)

Try *www.outpowerhosting.com/


----------

